# Heat coming from below steering wheel.



## josebvasquez (May 18, 2014)

Does anyone know why I would be feeling heat and hot air on my feet while driving. It's like the heater is turned on down there under the steering wheel and by gas pedal area. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## stamas (Mar 7, 2014)

the heater is turned on down there under the steering wheel and by gas pedal area.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm guessing you have a 2011. GM added a bunch of heat insulation down there starting with the 2012s. The cabin heater core is down there and engine coolant is always running through it.


----------



## josebvasquez (May 18, 2014)

Hey obermd. You have any idea how I can fix this?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Go talk to your dealership and see if you can get them to install the extra insulation from a 2012 or later model. You may have to pay for this, but having cool feet is well worth it. The kick panels come right off so the labor to do this should be all of five minutes.


----------



## josebvasquez (May 18, 2014)

Thanks man, how much do you think they would charge. Because i had them look at it and they told me that there was nothing they can do. It's they way car was built

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

If I may interject , turn your temp knob all the way down to cold . Press the recirculation button to on , this will stop the air flow through the heater core .


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Brian, I think OP is having excess heat from the engine coolant seeping out of the cabin heater core plumbing. The only fix for this is insulation.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there,

I'm sorry to hear of this concern with heat coming from your steering wheel. I cannot guarantee anything, but I will be glad to look further into this concern for you. Please feel free to contact us via private message in reference to your concern if we can be of any assistance. Thank you.

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## josebvasquez (May 18, 2014)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear of this concern with heat coming from your steering wheel. I cannot guarantee anything, but I will be glad to look further into this concern for you. Please feel free to contact us via private message in reference to your concern if we can be of any assistance. Thank you.
> 
> ...


Yes I need assistance Kristen. I want to fix this

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hey there josebvasquez,

I have just responded to your private message regarding your concern. I look forward to your reply!

Kristen A.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OP, you may need to talk to your service adviser about this. This is a known issue with the 2011 Cruze. You'll need to get a service adviser who is willing to "modify" your car to bring it up to the heat insulation level in the 2012s and later.


----------



## josebvasquez (May 18, 2014)

Thanks a lot obermd

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## tracepk (Aug 20, 2013)

Interesting, I have a 2014 2LT with 14000 miles on it and im having the same issue. have noticed excess heat from the dash below the steering column and what feels like hot hair down toward my legs. Even while all Hvac systems are off.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

tracepk said:


> Interesting, I have a 2014 2LT with 14000 miles on it and im having the same issue. have noticed excess heat from the dash below the steering column and what feels like hot hair down toward my legs. Even while all Hvac systems are off.


Hi there,

Please let me know if you need any additional assistance into the dealership regarding this concern. Feel free to shoot me a private message along with your VIN, current mileage, contact information and the preferred dealership. 

Patsy G
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

